# Hedgie-Proofing a Ramp?



## DefyingGravity

So, I have a single unit Critter Nation and I have the loft set up (on the lowest setting). Currently, I have a Ware tunnel connecting the two levels and HATE it! I cut the tunnel down the middle for easier cleaning, but since it has ridges it's really hard to get clean. And even though she's really good about using her litter box she still uses the tunnel as a third place to go to the bathroom :roll:

I have the CN ramp with fleece covers for it. The problem is enclosing the sides. I want something that would be easy to take apart and put back together for cleaning. Any ideas? Would it still be super unsafe to leave it without sides if I keep it at the lowest setting and put her igloo under the side that's higher up?
A friend suggested making stairs with high walls out of large Legos :lol: I wonder if that would work?


----------



## Draenog

I have a Ferret Nation and I use the standard ramps. I have the loft on the 2nd setting (middle). I've used grids from my previous C&C cage to close everything off and it works great. I can post a pic if you want.


----------



## DefyingGravity

Yes, please! A picture would be very helpful! What did you use to attach it and is it easy to clean?


----------



## Draenog

I used tie-wraps. I never have to take it off, I just switch the fleece sometimes. I didn't have the original covers so I cut a piece of fleece and wove it through the bars, works great. 

Not sure if I have a good picture of it but I have this video from one of the cages (I woke up really early so the hedgie was confused, hence the running around :lol: )

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7VP5pDSsDg


----------



## Draenog

Took a picture for you. This is my cage (without most of their stuff like toys, it was taken right after cleaning);










As you can see I use fake plants to hide the grids. Took a pic which shows the grids better;










The front one doesn't go all the way down so they still have space to make the turn.


----------



## CoffeeKat

That setup is absolutely awesome!


----------



## Lady

I agree, that set up is just brilliant!

Would you mind if I stole some ideas from you? :?:


----------



## Draenog

Thanks! And of course not, go ahead


----------



## DefyingGravity

Awesome setup! Thanks for sharing it with us! Do you find it difficult to remove the plastic pan for the loft and the ramp with the grids in place?


----------



## Draenog

I never remove them, but I don't think it would be difficult.


----------



## DefyingGravity

Okay! So the grids are secured with zip ties. Where are they zip tied at? And where are the grids enclosing the loft zip tied at?
Thanks for answering all of my questions! Poppy and I appreciate your help


----------



## Draenog

The grid to close off the second level (let's call it first grid) is zip tied to the top of the cage and the 2nd level itself (not the plastic pan but the iron thing underneath it. I think you can see it in the first pic).
As for the ramp, the front grid is tied to the first grid and the ramp itself. The back grid is just tied to the ramp but it stands on the ground as well unlike the front grid. Hope this makes sense!
You can see some of the tie wraps in the picture, you can see the ramp itself from another angle in the video I posted.


----------



## DefyingGravity

Oh yes, that makes perfect sense. Thank you!


----------



## coffeebean

i love your cage


----------

